# Blank Mind.



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anybody else's mind just go blank when you try to think of something to say? I know outgoing people hate people who don't talk(they hate me anyway) so I try my best to think of **** to talk about, even stupid or random stuff...ANYTHING...but when I want to talk to somebody, my mind just goes completely blank and I have no idea what to say. :sigh 
Anybody else? Or am I just stupid? And is there a way to actually become more talkative or think of stuff to say randomly?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Not really with me for talking, I usually just talk out my *** and find something, but when people react to me, my mind goes blank. Like when people smile at me, I can't smile back


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

That happens to me all the time, Scare-All.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My mind goes blank all the time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

glad I'm not the only one....I wish none of us had the problem though. It's seriously ****ed up my life. Everybody hates me because I don't talk. Why the **** is talking so ****ing important anyway? Maybe I should just go tell every outgoing person to rot in hell--maybe they'd like me more then.

sean you're lucky...I wish I was like that. The only time I could ever do that is when I had marijuana in my system...then I could actually think of random, weird, crazy stuff to say. It was like I didn't care, I just said whatever. :sigh I almost liked how I was then. Too bad I'm not like that naturally. :sigh


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Does anybody else's mind just go blank when you try to think of something to say? I know outgoing people hate people who don't talk(they hate me anyway) so I try my best to think of @#%$ to talk about, even stupid or random stuff...ANYTHING...but when I want to talk to somebody, my mind just goes completely blank and I have no idea what to say. :sigh
> Anybody else? Or am I just stupid? And is there a way to actually become more talkative or think of stuff to say randomly?


Yes. The worst it would get was back when I'd be thinking I'd like to meet that girl. Or like if you're at a party and you're left with one person you don't really know and you don't know what to say. Or when you're in a group and everyone is chiming in back and forth and you have nothing to add. It's almost like I have to prepare for what I'm going to say way in advance. The other issue I have though completely different is being in the middle of saying something and totally forgetting. This I think is partially attributable to sa but also I think I may have ADD problems.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I get like this too. Even if I have something to comment about when others are talking I might keep thinking that I shouldn't risk the commect cause it might be stupid. I'll spend so much time on it, lose the oppurtunity to say it, then I get sad not knowing what could have happened... sigh.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the same problem when I'm nervous. But am trying to rectify that by practicing over the Internet.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's the worse when I'm talking to a guy on the phone I'm interested in and I can't think of anything else to say. I wish someone would shoot me. Then sometimes out of nervousness and desperation I'll "talk out of my ***" as someone mentioned and what I say probably comes off as stupid, but silence kills me. I hate drawing blanks, that's usually when I end the conversation ASAP.


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

Qolselanu said:


> I get like this too. Even if I have something to comment about when others are talking I might keep thinking that I shouldn't risk the commect cause it might be stupid. I'll spend so much time on it, lose the oppurtunity to say it, then I get sad not knowing what could have happened... sigh.


We can't afford to spend too much time thinking what/when to say. Even when I'm among people who're talking about the thing I'm knowledgeable about- like football etc.- my mind goes blank, and I don't know what to say. It is something that hinders my progress in life. :nw


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

scairy said:


> Yes. The worst it would get was back when I'd be thinking I'd like to meet that girl. Or like if you're at a party and you're left with one person you don't really know and you don't know what to say. Or when you're in a group and everyone is chiming in back and forth and you have nothing to add. It's almost like I have to prepare for what I'm going to say way in advance. The other issue I have though completely different is being in the middle of saying something and totally forgetting. This I think is partially attributable to sa but also I think I may have ADD problems.


Never been to a party but I've been in lots of group situations where EVERYBODY else is talking and I'm just standing[or sitting] there, silent, staring at a wall, kinda wishing I was at home because I'm left out.



Qolselanu said:


> I get like this too. Even if I have something to comment about when others are talking I might keep thinking that I shouldn't risk the commect cause it might be stupid. I'll spend so much time on it, lose the oppurtunity to say it, then I get sad not knowing what could have happened... sigh.


Yeah occasionally I do that...think of something then think "ah, I'm not gonna say that...why would they even want to know that?"...but usually I can't think of anything, period. And if I'm expected to START a conversation? Forget it...there's no hope for me. :sigh I hate when people tell me to think of a subject, or think of something to talk about :cry



Strange Religion said:


> That's the worse when I'm talking to a guy on the phone I'm interested in and I can't think of anything else to say. I wish someone would shoot me. Then sometimes out of nervousness and desperation I'll "talk out of my ***" as someone mentioned and what I say probably comes off as stupid, but silence kills me. I hate drawing blanks, that's usually when I end the conversation ASAP.


I can't even "talk out of my ***" unless I have marijuana in my system. :sigh I think I'm just gonna buy a bunch of it and stay high constantly. At least when I have to be in social situations anyway.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I either don't know what to say or have nothing to add to the conversation, so I just stay silent.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

For those of you who don't talk.......do you have the same problem I have with relationships and friendships and stuff...people get tired of you after awhile because of it? And stop talking to you completely? Or is it just me? :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not in a relationship anymore and that's why the last guy dumped me...because he said I "wouldn't talk" and that I'm "boring". :afr When we got back together the 2nd time, he said he wanted to help me be more ougoing and try to get rid of my social anxiety...and he told me to think of random stuff to talk about--to just say anything that was on my mind, but what if NOTHING comes to mind? He can't understand that, he doesn't want to understand...all he can understand are girls who are annoying and never shut up, and that's all he wants. And he told his other ex "I guess you can't change people." 
I think that's why I've been dumped alot of times. :sigh :hide 
But what I don't get is if you care enough about somebody, you shouldn't wanna change them....you should love them for who they are. He told me he loved me for who I was but it was just a lie...like everything else he said. All lies. But if either of us needs to change, it's him...he needs to consider others' feelings. He doesn't care about anyone but himself, and he has alot of people fooled.
But whether they don't talk enough or whether they talk too much...it shouldn't matter...if you love the person. I thought we had enough in common to make it work. I knew we had our differences but I didn't care about that...guess he did though. But obviously nobody has ever loved me. And nobody ever will.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

And I already fear the same thing will happen with the guy I'm talking to now...so alot of times I try to think of random stuff to say just so he hopefully won't think I'm boring. I always thought if I knew what it was that people didn't like about me, maybe I could change it...but unfortunately it's not really something that can be changed. :sigh If it was just that I was ugly I could have plastic surgery(might be in debt up to my eyeballs for many years--but I could do it)...if it was just that I needed confidence, I could fake it(and I do sometimes). But this is the hardest thing in the world to change...I can't buy a new personality. :fall :cry


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe you can have a brain transplant? lol I have the same problem. After a while I just have nothing to say to people and then they get offended because they think I hate them.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Leo guys are the worst, usually vain A-Holes who are full of themselves.
I'm a Leo, but I don't really fit the mold. When I read my horoscope, it's like they're talking about a completely different person, or maybe that's how I would be if I was anxiety-free. It always has something to do with going out and parties and being the center of attention. Not me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*

Thanks  Yeah, exactly...we have to isolate ourselves because THEY won't accept us for who we are. Even when they say they want to help us, they don't mean it. They don't care. They think we should just be able to wake up one morning and say "I'm going to be an extrovert from now on!"
Uhh if it were that easy don't they think we would already be outgoing?
I dont feel comfortable around too many people...most of my family(well my mom's side of the family anyway--I'm very UNcomfortable around my dad's family!), and the few good friends I do have.
And my ex is an Aquarius. I had to look it up. It's weird, that other guy I was talking to with the pregnant ex is an Aquarius too. Maybe I should stay far away from Aquariuses? :um
Good luck in finding a boyfriend... you seem like a really nice girl, you shouldn't have any trouble in finding anyone either... but it sucks that the world is the way it is. Not understanding of anything.



Shauna said:


> I couldn't understand why any guy wouldn't want to be with you. From all the posts i read of yours...you seem like a very cool,down to earth,intelligent woman. You are also very pretty in a unique way..you don't look like the typical blond hair phony blue eyed type. A guy should be lucky to have you as his woman. It just annoys me how our society is today and how much emphasis they put on extroversion. No matter what we do..they will never realize that everybody is not the same as them. Then they wonder why we isolate ourselves. @#%$ a*sholes :mum
> 
> To be honest....i think the only person i am truly comfortable around is my brother. We get along good and i can talk to him about anything. He understand my SA and lets me be myself. He doesn't put me down and make me feel bad about it. He gives me confidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My birthday is July 26th of '83 Shauna. I'm interested in seeing what you find out. Do you need my time of birth? I think some of 'em ask for that...


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



Strange Religion said:


> My birthday is July 26th of '83 Shauna. I'm interested in seeing what you find out. Do you need my time of birth? I think some of 'em ask for that...


I was born in 1983 as well. According to Chinese Horoscopes that makes us both PIGS :lol

Here is your chart that doesn't need your birthtime.

*Rising Sign is Taurus*

Your rising or ascendant sign which tells you about the image you project, is Taurus, so on first meeting you seem steady, practical and tactile. You come across to others as pleasure loving but sometimes also as rather power hungry. Appearances can be deceptive and your inner nature may be somewhat different as long term friends will come to realise, but you do like your own way and dislike being pushed into toeing anyone else's line. Slow to make decisions, you will be fairly im-moveable once on track which can be a tremendous strength, though it has its downside when you are in a phase of life which demands major change.

*Sun is Leo*

Your Sun is in Leo, so you are outgoing, colourful, flamboyant, warm hearted attention seeking, if somewhat unrealistic at times. You love being the centre of attention in any situation and are a born entertainer. You adore fun, laughter, romance, a mad social whirl, children, sport and centre stage. You like being boss as long as you are not expected to do too many practical chores. Underneath your confident exterior lies a more insecure personality which can make you over dependent on other people's praise. Humility is not your strong point and you need to watch a tendency to sulking when everything does not go your way. Leo is the sign of the burning heart, which gives you a yen for the adventure and romance of the old chivalric days when Knights on white hargers swept princess's off their feet. The boring, everyday routines of domestic life are not in keeping with your lofty ideas of grand passion, so you always need to keep a sense of drama or thrill in your emotional life to keep it alive. Being master or mistress of your own rather extravagant home is your idea of heaven, and you will protect your family with leonine ferocity if need be.

*Moon is Aquarius*

With the Moon in Aquarius you are zany, quirky, rebellious, idiosyncratic and downright eccentric at times, often just to make a point. You love startling companions, making provocative statements just to stir up the atmosphere and test their reaction. Underneath your bravado, however, lurks a sense of insecurity about one to one relationships. Too much togetherness makes you nervous. As far as you are concerned there is safety in numbers. You always keep your friends even after settling into a steady long term partnership. Lovers have to be pals, and willing to let you wander. At the first whiff of jealousy and possessiveness you are off. Even your children, if you have them, are treated as equals. As an air Moon, you tend to think about your feelings, rather than plunging into them so you sometimes come across as too impersonal and detached. Often you have a strong intellectual interest on sex.

Mercury in Leo- With a high opinion of their own intellectual powers and plenty of mental energy, these people are quick to form opinions and often do not bother with facts. They like performing and they may be attracted to the theatre.

Venus in Virgo-*These people are often shy socially*. They make few close friends because most people do not match up to their high standards. Their criticism of other people can be unjustified and result from their own lack of self-confidence. They should learn to trust their own feelings.

Mars in Cancer- Actions are dominated by emotional commitment and imagination rather than by practical considerations. They are sometimes prone to emotional outbursts.

Jupiter in Sagittarius- This reveals a personality with large-scale and personal ambitions, perhaps reaching the top of a career, excelling in a particular skill or merely striving to be the centre of attention. In Sagittarius (Dignity) ambitions are more likely to be concerned with intellectual improvement or religious experience, and foreign travel

Saturn in Libra-Saturn in the air signs introduces either mental discipline or intellectual inhibition. There is likely to be conservatism in ideas and attitudes. In Libra (Exaltation) there may be an emphasis upon stability in partnerships, and a balance of ideas.

Uranus Sagittarius 
Neptune Sagittarius 
Pluto Libra

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does any of this sound like you?

I'm shocked...you have alot of of fire and air in your chart. Only a little water and earth :con I take back what i said about Leos and Aquarius..you mit wanna kick my a*s now :lol

If you give me your birthtime...your rising sign mit be different. Your rising aign/asc is how you present yourself to the world. Its like a mask you wear when in public.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



Shauna said:


> O, i forgot about those evil Aquarius.lol They ain't no better than Leos :mum I try to stay away from Fire and Air signs. They are some of the coolest people on earth but my little sensitive self just can't deal or keep up with them. On the other hand..if they have some water somewhere in there chart then we can get along a little bit..at least co-exist together without somebody being murdered :lol
> 
> Wouldn't you know that my father is a Leo and my Step-mother is an Aquarius. Those 2 signs suppose to go great together, but in their case.. not. They have a love/hate type of relationshop and basically can't stand eachothers guts. I think because they are too much alike. Both like to be in control. I cannot stand Aquarius females, but i love Aquarius men. The females seem soo fake and think they know everything. They also love to see other people down. They will make your life a living hell. I hate my step mom with a passion. I even hate all the Hollywood Aquariuses..Paris Hilton,Oprah,etc.
> 
> *i know i need help*


I hate Aquarius males now. :b Well I guess they can't all be bad...I just know I hate 2 of them and if I had ahold of them I'd cut their dicks off. :lol


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

It's weird. It's like I know of a lot of things I could've said after the fact, but during the convo, my mind goes totally blank, and all I want to do is get out of the situation.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



Shauna said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > My birthday is July 26th of '83 Shauna. I'm interested in seeing what you find out. Do you need my time of birth? I think some of 'em ask for that...
> ...


I think my birthtime was 10:59 am, can't remember too well, but I remember doing something like this years ago when I actually had my birthtime and I have a Virgo rising. Basically means I can clean up well, as in pull off a nice demeanor like I have myself together, but I'm really a mess which is true.

Thankyou for taking the time to do that Shauna.


----------



## Otiswhat (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes... my mind literally goes blank in mid-sentence. I've been known to literally stop talking and kill the conversation leaving everyone confused as to why I didn't finish. Then I'm left to having to change the subject altogether.


----------



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a drug to help with this "Blank Mind" problem? I am the same way. If anyone comes around me, I do not know what to say, my mind is just blank. I am guessing this just comes from the anxiety disorder because your so nervous and your mind is going everywhere...


----------



## Otiswhat (Jun 11, 2007)

caffeine seems to work sometimes for me... but then I tend to get a aggitated


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I wish there was a drug to help with it...one that actually worked & no side effects. Ahh maybe that's why my mind doesn't work right, I can't have caffeine. :sigh


----------



## Otiswhat (Jun 11, 2007)

I probably shouldn't have caffeine myself... but I'll be damned if I'm going to give up chocolate.


I wish a lot of things in life were free of side effects :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I eat chocolate...but I cant drink alot of stuff with caffeine... like pop--always have to have caffeine free. Or else it bothers my kidneys. :sigh


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

jeremynd said:


> Does anyone know if there is a drug to help with this "Blank Mind" problem? I am the same way. If anyone comes around me, I do not know what to say, my mind is just blank. I am guessing this just comes from the anxiety disorder because your so nervous and your mind is going everywhere...


Klonopin works for me. I'm relaxed and able to say what I feel.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Hugs, not drugs.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I actually have socks that say that, got 'em from Hot Topic.

_I don't like the drugs, but the drugs like me..._


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

What seems to be working for me at the moment is accepting that its ok to have silence in conversation (in fact some people I have spoken say the ability to sit quietly at times is a sign of friendship), and trying to shift my awareness outwards, instead of inside to what I'm feeling. When I think 'inside', all my anxious feelings get bigger, but if I focus on the person and the outside world I get kind of floated away on that, and I don't feel so anxious. So after a couple of moments I can think of stuff, however ordinary.

I think it also helps me because having more focus outwards means I follow the convo better too.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> :sigh If it was just that I was ugly I could have plastic surgery(might be in debt up to my eyeballs for many years--but I could do it)


Nose job £3000
Cheek implants £2500
Chin implants £2500
Eyebrow reshaping (just one): £2000

Thats what Im considering spending. I'm hoping the therapy works first as its cheaper.

I had a very pretty blonde friend called Lizzie who was gorgeous. She was depressed because she thought ALL she had was her looks. sometimes a bit of reality would break through, but mostly thats the way she felt. She liked the attention and people telling her she was pretty as it gave a little short term buzz, but apart from that she felt everyone thought she was boring because all they seemed to talk about was her looks. She also started to doubt that too, because after a while she thought "well if all I have to offer people is my looks, and I'm still lonely, then maybe I'm actually ugly". When she sought reassurance from others, they often reacted like she was just trying to get attention, and felt angry at her and I remember people saying 'what an attention wh*re', when in fact it was something else entirely.

She didnt seem to realise there were 1000 other elements to her life that made her valued, even though she was immensely creative. She now works in the fashion industry and is married to a guy who looks like Harry Potter who can see more of the real Lizzie :lol

Ross


----------



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> jeremynd said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if there is a drug to help with this "Blank Mind" problem? I am the same way. If anyone comes around me, I do not know what to say, my mind is just blank. I am guessing this just comes from the anxiety disorder because your so nervous and your mind is going everywhere...
> ...


How high of a dose do you need for that comfort level? Because I tryed 2 of my neighbors 0.5mg wafers = 1mg and I felt calm but still not relaxed enough to say what I felt.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm used to 1.5 to 2 mg...usually 2 mg.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> For those of you who don't talk.......do you have the same problem I have with relationships and friendships and stuff...people get tired of you after awhile because of it? And stop talking to you completely? Or is it just me? :sigh


People don't really form relationships with me, lol. I'm the funny guy but people don't really know anymore than that about me. Other than joking not much else that I can say in a convo.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



scairy said:


> People don't really form relationships with me, lol. I'm the funny guy but people don't really know anymore than that about me. Other than joking not much else that I can say in a convo.


at least you can think of stuff to joke about...I wish I could even just do that...which I can occasionally...but that's rare I can think of something funny to say... most of the time I don't know what to say, period. :sigh


----------



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

I am the same way. My mind goes blank all the time. Alot of times, I can be having a good conversation with someone and then I get all excited thinking, "I'm actually holding a conversation". And that's when ...My Mind Goes Blank. I guess it's called losing focus on one thing and focusing on another.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



mshopeful said:


> I am the same way. My mind goes blank all the time. Alot of times, I can be having a good conversation with someone and then I get all excited thinking, "I'm actually holding a conversation". And that's when ...My Mind Goes Blank. I guess it's called losing focus on one thing and focusing on another.


Even when I still think I'm doing an ok job holding a conversation it's still not good enough for the other person...they still call me quiet & tell me I need to talk more. :mum :fall :stu


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

My mind is blank alot of the time. I can't think of the right thing to say no matter what the conversation is about. I just struggle to say anything at all.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anybod here tried the external focus thing I mentioned? Im having good success with it at the moment, calmer and words seem to come easily, blank mind retreating like the Wehrmacht circa March 1945.

Ross


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Last night when I was expecting a phone call, I was pretty sure I'd draw a blank, partly because I wasn't much in the mood for talking anyway. 
It's amazing how sometimes all you have to do is pick up the phone and things will just fall into place. I had a lovely conversation...if only he was in Detroit...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Grrrrowwlll  

Ross


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hehe ops


----------



## xmikeox (May 24, 2007)

yeah my my mind goes blank to and I usually wait for the other person to say something but sometimes thiers will be blank to so we just sit there for like 30secs sometimes not saying anything


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:hug It's ok Shauna. I just don't want you to hide forever, ya' know? We all risk being hurt when we go for what we want, but that shouldn't stop us. You have to give it a try. You will when you're ready. You're wonderful. Don't beat yourself up. <3


----------



## johnysmith1234 (Dec 2, 2006)

Usually I can initiate a conversation if something comes to mind but after that I can't think of anything to say. The other person will continue talking about it and I'll just reply with "yeah" and other one word responses until they get bored and stop talking to me.


----------



## elph (Jun 4, 2007)

I sort of have this problem but it seems to be situational (parties are the worst) and its gotten much better over time. I started thinking about it this morning though and thinking about situations in which I don't have the problem. When I'm with my partner, I don't have the problem. Sometimes I ramble on about nothing and sometimes I don't say anything at all but it doesn't matter because he doesn't care (sometimes when I'm talking he's listening and sometimes not but again, it doesn't matter because we're really comfortable). 

What do we talk about? Usually, just how my day went stuff like that. I rant about my boss a lot. Then I'll ask him how his day went, whether anything interesting happened. Sometimes we'll have picked up odd news stories or whatever and we'll tell each other (I particularly like the bizzare "man lives in tree for 40 years" type stories. Everybody likes hearing about those, right?) 

I think the best strategy though is to pay attention to what other peole are interested in and try to get them talking. This is sort of like Ross's external focus idea, I think. The truth is, people are pretty self-centered in general (I don't really mean this is a bad way) so if you can get them talking, you can just listen and be interested. I find that I'm pretty good at picking up on information about people so if I ask them about something they are interested in they are (a) impressed that I picked up on it and (b) more than willing to just keep talking about it and assume I'm interested too.


----------



## purpleviolet (Mar 20, 2005)

for me the most frustrated part is my mind goes blank when i need to talk back or fight back, and i would have tons of talk back thoughts on my mind afterwards, agrrr

i dont mind my mind goes blank during other situations haha


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate that...and then you'll come up with something brilliant to say back to the person when it's too late.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I think, ultimately, you just have to learn to relax, and be in the moment, don't be in your head searching for things to say. Just feel it. That's what I tell myself. The more you're in you're head... judging, questioning, doubting, the less you are in the moment paying attention to the other person, and the less able you are to respond to what they're saying. I usually just try to make the conversation about them. Ask lots of question. Really try to pay attention to what they're saying. That kind of thing.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't understand what I'm supposed to do with my life as a non-talkative person. I just met these two girls just before, and I honestly don't have much to say. They end up reverting to their conversations about work people or guys they know or whatever. I try to figure out why I'm there and why they invite me. 

I think I can maybe understand the blank mind you mention. I generally don't like just meeting up with people, sitting there and observing. I just end up there listening to conversations. I have to break in to make myself known. I don't see the point. I'd rather just have a dog or something. Human relationships seem so pointless sometimes.


----------



## xLinnyx (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm glad i joined this forum, it's great knowing there are other people like me. I have major problems making conversations and get scared people think i'm boring too and as someone mentioned the more i focus on it the worse it gets. I guess there are 2 kinds of people in this world: talkers and listeners, i figured i'm a good listener so i'm good at one thing at least lol.
I went to a wedding yesterday and it was sooo difficult talking to people even my own relatives and as a result they didnt really talk to me either. I felt so left out at the reception when everyone else was talking and i was just sat there.


----------



## Rygon (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Blank Mind.*



Shauna said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks  Yeah, exactly...we have to isolate ourselves because THEY won't accept us for who we are. Even when they say they want to help us, they don't mean it. They don't care. They think we should just be able to wake up one morning and say "I'm going to be an extrovert from now on!"
> ...


LMAO i am Aquariuse and i aint evil :<.


----------



## BoneheadOasis (Jan 19, 2014)

hey guys i see some of you have been members for some time.... my question is, does it get any better? have you found the answer to your questions? thanks


----------

